# Rare GTO Color?



## Krebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey! I have a question for all you GTO enthusiasts, I just bought my 2004 GTO in January and I absolutely love the car. The car is a Barbados Blue and the guy I bought it from said it's very rare because they only made 700 GTO's in that color. I don't plan on selling the car anytime soon but was he correct about this rare color? Is the car worth more because it's this color? Help me out if you can, but I've been curious to know if he was telling the truth or not. I posted a picture of the car so feel free to check it out.


----------



## CRAB AAS (Mar 27, 2011)

sorry i personally could not tell you. i have a 2004 black on black, manual and they made only 1700 or so. i think someone who loves goats and knows the color is rare may be willing to pay more, but the average consumer probably would not pay more just for that reason. your car is beautiful. enjoy it.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Didnt you already post this thread before?


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

573 Barbados Blue, only done in 2004


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Since this thread was started in two different places on this forum (2004-2006 General Discussion & Exterior Discussion). Which one is OP (Krebs) going to read? I repeat my response from the other post.....

It is a color specific to 2004. Here are some figures from the build numbers from 2004.

Barbados Blue Metallic/Black/Auto 302 52.71% 1.92%
Barbados Blue Metallic/Black/Manual 271 47.29% 1.72%
Total...573
3.64%

Exterior Colors for 2004
RPO Description Total Percent
13U Quicksilver Metallic 2,450 15.57%
24U Impulse Blue Metallic 1,443 9.17%
47U Barbados Blue Metallic 573 3.64%
59U Yellow Jacket 1,672 10.62%

62U Torrid Red 3,099 19.69%
72U Cosmos Purple Metallic 700 4.45%
79U Pulse Red 794 5.04%
80U Phantom Black Metallic 5,009 31.82%

Good Find but at this time I doubt if it is any more valuable than any other modern GTO.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Barbados Blue is the only color I've never seen in person. I've ran across a few Cosmos Purples, but no Barbados Blues.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

68OldGoat said:


> Since this thread was started in two different places on this forum (2004-2006 General Discussion & Exterior Discussion). Which one is OP (Krebs) going to read? I repeat my response from the other post.....


This is now the only active thread on the subject. Thanks for the heads up......


----------



## Krebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for the information! I've always liked owning unique things and knowing now that there is only 271 like mine makes driving it that much better. Thanks again all who replied to my post, it's much appreciated!


----------



## Outback (Mar 7, 2009)

I think the Barbados Blue is a fantastic color in person and pictures don't do it justice. As was mentioned earlier in the thread, even many GTO owners haven't actually seen it other than in a photograph. I own a silver '05 but if that color would have been available in '05 I would have picked it first. I also wonder if the kind of person who picked that color in the first place is the kind of person who holds on to their stuff long-term because there are so few of that color for sale. Take care of the car!!!


----------

